# Moth eaten thyroid - endo says its ok



## daniel12 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm new to this and was looking for some advice

I'm Uk based 31 year old male

Recently diagnosed by an endo as having metabolic syndrome, a moth like eaten thyroid and a fatty liver

My mum and sister both have an underactive thyroid

I'm at rock bottom to be honest

Symptoms include

Major fatigue and weakness

Plaque psoriasis

depression

joint pain

low libido

weight gain around the abdomen

Bloating after eating and IBS like symptoms

brittle nails

brain fog and short term memory loss

Dr has said to lose weight and put me on cilotropam

But Ive never been overweight in my life just developed this belly out of no where

Despite thyroid being moth bitten like he says tsh 2.58 and t3 / t4 and antibodies are normal

Please can I get some advice on what to do next

Thanks

Danie


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you include the actual t3/t4 and antibodies results? We never accepted "normal."


----------



## daniel12 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks JoPlin

I don't have them to hand I will dig a little deeper and try and get these from the doctors tomorrow


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Normal usually means In Range - in Range is not necessarily "normal"


----------



## daniel12 (Jul 19, 2017)

TSH Level 2.63 (0.35-4.50mlu/l)

Serum free T3 level 4.7 (3.90-6.80pmol/L)

Unfortunately I cant get access to my T3/T4 and reverse

I was told it was normal but I don't have access to the results at this moment


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks hypothyroid to me


----------



## daniel12 (Jul 19, 2017)

Really? Also mum and sister both hypothyroid and I have a goiter?

What should I say to doctor to push him further?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you able to get a second opinion?


----------



## daniel12 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ive seen a couple of endos, but this was the first one to do an ultrasound

Ill push him further and seek another opinion

I find the tiredness and weakness the worst symptom, I wake up in the morning feeling so tired and my arms ache just holding the phone to my ear

Anyone else get this?


----------



## daniel12 (Jul 19, 2017)

Please does anybody have any more advice or tips?


----------



## daniel12 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another result I have just found for Vitamin B12

424

Scale of 180 -2000

Would that be cause of concern for anyone, would that point towards a thyroid issue at all?


----------



## daniel12 (Jul 19, 2017)

here are my T3 and T4 results from last year

T4 16.4 (11-24pmol)

T3 4.3 (3.90-6.80pmol)

Please advise


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So your levels from a few years ago were also mildly hypo.

You are, unfortunately, caught in a really unfortunate position of being hypo, but not dramatically. Which means its going to be hard to find a doctor to treat you. We usually advise to just keep on trying new doctors. I don't know if that's an option for you...


----------



## daniel12 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks coming back to me Jo - I appreciate so much

What points to me being hypo so I can raise to my endo? Also combined with the moth eaten thyroid does this point to Hashis?

I pay a very expensive private endo in London and if I make a strong enough case he generally takes it on board, If I tell him how desperate I am and have nothing to lose im sure he may consider treating my thyroid


----------



## daniel12 (Jul 19, 2017)

Guys as you can see my T3 is at the very bottom end of the scale, is this the cause of my major fatigue and weakness?

Should I be taking T3?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it depends on where your free t4 is...if that's low, then your free t3 will be low.


----------



## daniel12 (Jul 19, 2017)

My T4 is also above?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

We really can't base anything off of labs that are over a year old, things can change so much in that time and it would be a mistake to make conclusions. Have you been able to ask your doctor to run a Free T4 lab? You are in the bad area of being "mildly" hypo so a lot of doctors won't treat this.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

You say you have a goiter?

A goiter is generalized swelling of your thyroid.

Nodules are tumors within or on the thyroid.

If you have a goiter that someone else notices without you mentioning it you should be on hormone to shrink it.

If it is small doesn't hurt or effects your breathing or swallowing then they will leave it alone.

If you have nodules in the centimeter range they should be biopsied.


----------

